# The Senate Impeachment is a total waste of time



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 21, 2020)

I don't say thing because Trump is guilty or innocent.  I say this because of one man who controls all of the Republican Senators.  So far, all votes have been 53 to 47.  Every one of them.  McConnel has gotten the vote to table everything the House has tried to introduce into the Hearing by a pure Party Vote.  Let's save time.  Instead of going through the arguments and the vote and even the 5 to 30 minute breaks, just have McConnel stand up and say, "No" and it's defeated.  It would, save a ton of time and shorten this thing up dramatically.  The forgone conclusion won't change.  

NO witnesses, no changes to his personal rules.  Just say no and be done with it.  That way, with the vote of 53 to 47, they can be done in less than an hour and all go home.  He's running things just like he runs the Senate on a day to day basis.  What's sad is, ALL the republican Senators are blindly following.  It appears that we need to impeach the Senate in November and start all over again.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 21, 2020)

Schumer refuses to stack the votes.. he wants America to hear democrats lie about holding aid that Ukraine knew nothing about.. and the Ukraine foreign minister, the president has no idea what democrats are talking about. 

I hope democrats are arrested for a waste of tax money.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 21, 2020)

Btw John Bolton’s staff has already testified and said there was nothing


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 21, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Btw John Bolton’s staff has already testified and said there was nothing



They did?  On what street corner?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 21, 2020)

Oh brother!!  Watching Nadler natter on about how evil Trump is.   I think he thinks he's in a Hollywood movie!!  What a fucking joke.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Btw John Bolton’s staff has already testified and said there was nothing
> ...


Fiona hill


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 21, 2020)

It is purely a political process. The impeachment was purely political. The trial is purely political. The democrats will try to damage a Trump politically while the Republicans defend him. At the end, the Republicans will decide if the democrats damaged the president so much that they have to remove him.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 21, 2020)

They keep going on and on and on, it’s like throwing up a Hail Mary, praying some one believes them lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 21, 2020)

2 Non crimes backed up by hearsay witnesses, it should have been thrown in the garbage the second it was sent over


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 21, 2020)

Now it's Bolton and Giuliani......Supposedly Giuliani was being watched by Bolton....LOL!!!  So....Giuliani, at the behest of the President of the United States, went to Ukraine and Bolton was stalking him!!  Oh Boy!!!   Who the FUCK does Jerry think he's fooling?


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 21, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Now it's Bolton and Giuliani......Supposedly Giuliani was being watched by Bolton....LOL!!!  So....Giuliani, at the behest of the President of the United States, went to Ukraine and Bolton was stalking him!!  Oh Boy!!!   Who the FUCK does Jerry think he's fooling?


Bolton’s staff already spoke, Tim Morrison and Fiona hill. They said nothing


----------



## fncceo (Jan 21, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> *The Senate Impeachment is a total waste of time*



Complete and total ... time and money.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 21, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> It is purely a political process. The impeachment was purely political. The trial is purely political. The democrats will try to damage a Trump politically while the Republicans defend him. At the end, the Republicans will decide if the democrats damaged the president so much that they have to remove him.


Was over before it started.  Nobody thought he would be removed even though the basic accusation is known to be true.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 21, 2020)

The Dems had to know before they started the whole thing that this would happen. Fucking waste of time.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 21, 2020)

BuckToothMoron said:


> It is purely a political process. The impeachment was purely political. The trial is purely political. The democrats will try to damage a Trump politically while the Republicans defend him. At the end, the Republicans will decide if the democrats damaged the president so much that they have to remove him.



From what I can see, Rump is already damaged material.  And the Republicans are doing everything they can to prevent him from riding off into the sunset.  I really don't understand why.  Even by canceling the Republican Primaries and Convention.  So if it keeps like it's been going, the vote will be 54-47 hard count that Rump stays in office.  And that is going to harm some of the Republican Senators hopes in November.  Even knowing that, they keep doing it.  Does Rump slip something into their coffee?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 21, 2020)

Borillar said:


> The Dems had to know before they started the whole thing that this would happen. Fucking waste of time.



What it is showing is that the Reps are voting as a block to do exactly what Moscow Mitch tells them to do.  We need live Senators, not Robots who can only vote the way that Moscow Mitch has programmed them to vote.  I can't speak for any other Senator other than the one Colorado has  there but it's a forgone conclusion that if that were to happen he would be toast in November.  State Wide, Rump isn't too popular here, just in small pockets.  And Gardner isn't voting to represent us, he's representing Rump.  I wonder what Rump puts in their coffees in the Morning?  Or does he just have Moscow Mitch do it for him.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > The Dems had to know before they started the whole thing that this would happen. Fucking waste of time.
> ...


I could not understand it after the first 10 months.  I thought he would be sobered by the position.  Most people grow into jobs above their head.  He did not, but they blindly follow.  Kind of spooky, really.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > The Dems had to know before they started the whole thing that this would happen. Fucking waste of time.
> ...


Republicans almost always vote in lockstep. Seems that Dems do too.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 22, 2020)

NO JOHN BOLTON! Hahahah


----------



## Borillar (Jan 22, 2020)

White 6 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


He's got an -R after his name. That's all it takes apparently for blind support no matter what.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 22, 2020)

Borillar said:


> White 6 said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Lucky for you the D's are non-partisan and not motivated by political skullduggery.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

Borillar said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



Nancy learned not to gamble on the new Moderate Dems.  There are about 7 in the House that won't vote lock step.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 22, 2020)

fncceo said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > White 6 said:
> ...


Yes. We'd never stoop to that...


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 22, 2020)

9-0 Americans


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> 9-0 Americans



Do mean like Argentine Americans?  Our Senator is voting lock step with the rest of the Repugs.  he has been warned to do so would mean he's back to farming come november.  He hasn't represented the Colorado Voter since the say after he got to Washington DC.  Guess it's something they slipped into his coffee.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > 9-0 Americans
> ...


11-0 Americans


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I don't say thing because Trump is guilty or innocent. I say this because of one man who controls all of the Republican Senators. So far, all votes have been 53 to 47. Every one of them. McConnel has gotten the vote to table everything the House has tried to introduce into the Hearing by a pure Party Vote. Let's save time. Instead of going through the arguments and the vote and even the 5 to 30 minute breaks, just have McConnel stand up and say, "No" and it's defeated. It would, save a ton of time and shorten this thing up dramatically. The forgone conclusion won't change.NO witnesses, no changes to his personal rules. Just say no and be done with it. That way, with the vote of 53 to 47, they can be done in less than an hour and all go home.



Talk about myopia, geez...this is on schumer [did he cry again today?] all he has to do is present all the motions at once and submit them for a vote...I'm gonna chalk your post up to "tired of losing"



> He's running things just like he runs the Senate on a day to day basis. What's sad is, ALL the republican Senators are blindly following. It appears that we need to impeach the Senate in November and start all over again.



And what is it you see from the liberals?...did you actually believe this was a real impeachment and not political payback for 2016/hillary?...now your gonna throw the senate out? lol...ok


----------



## westwall (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I don't say thing because Trump is guilty or innocent.  I say this because of one man who controls all of the Republican Senators.  So far, all votes have been 53 to 47.  Every one of them.  McConnel has gotten the vote to table everything the House has tried to introduce into the Hearing by a pure Party Vote.  Let's save time.  Instead of going through the arguments and the vote and even the 5 to 30 minute breaks, just have McConnel stand up and say, "No" and it's defeated.  It would, save a ton of time and shorten this thing up dramatically.  The forgone conclusion won't change.
> 
> NO witnesses, no changes to his personal rules.  Just say no and be done with it.  That way, with the vote of 53 to 47, they can be done in less than an hour and all go home.  He's running things just like he runs the Senate on a day to day basis.  What's sad is, ALL the republican Senators are blindly following.  It appears that we need to impeach the Senate in November and start all over again.









What's sad is you allow your partisan extremism to justify an affront to the COTUS, and arguably the first coup attempt in our country's history.

Shame on you.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > It is purely a political process. The impeachment was purely political. The trial is purely political. The democrats will try to damage a Trump politically while the Republicans defend him. At the end, the Republicans will decide if the democrats damaged the president so much that they have to remove him.
> ...


Anyone STUPID enough to vote for a democrat DESERVES the failed job markets the failed businesses and the 30 million Mexican interlopers taking what jobs there are after that.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I don't say thing because Trump is guilty or innocent. I say this because of one man who controls all of the Republican Senators. So far, all votes have been 53 to 47. Every one of them. McConnel has gotten the vote to table everything the House has tried to introduce into the Hearing by a pure Party Vote. Let's save time. Instead of going through the arguments and the vote and even the 5 to 30 minute breaks, just have McConnel stand up and say, "No" and it's defeated. It would, save a ton of time and shorten this thing up dramatically. The forgone conclusion won't change.NO witnesses, no changes to his personal rules. Just say no and be done with it. That way, with the vote of 53 to 47, they can be done in less than an hour and all go home.
> ...



It does show just how sick the Reps have gotten.  Moscow Mitch says jump and the rest just jump not even asking how high.  And Moscow Mitch is just passing on the orders from his boss, the orange one.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

westwall said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I don't say thing because Trump is guilty or innocent.  I say this because of one man who controls all of the Republican Senators.  So far, all votes have been 53 to 47.  Every one of them.  McConnel has gotten the vote to table everything the House has tried to introduce into the Hearing by a pure Party Vote.  Let's save time.  Instead of going through the arguments and the vote and even the 5 to 30 minute breaks, just have McConnel stand up and say, "No" and it's defeated.  It would, save a ton of time and shorten this thing up dramatically.  The forgone conclusion won't change.
> ...



What's even sadder is you keep giving Rump free rides and he just gets more outlandish.  Then I see that we don't really have a Senate.  We have a House, SCOTUS and an Orange Dictator.  let's hope the voters see that in November.  I think they already do.  And don't look for the EC to bail him out this time around.  Rump ain't running agin Hillary this time.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Wow, do you stay up nights in a cold sweat having wake nightmares?  The Fear in you is not healthy, comrade.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Moscow Mitch says jump and the rest just jump not even asking how high


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

Jitss617 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Oh, her.  She's the one they were lining up for the unwanted Republican Mob Gangbang until she got on the first plane out.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I don't say thing because Trump is guilty or innocent.  I say this because of one man who controls all of the Republican Senators.  So far, all votes have been 53 to 47.  Every one of them.  McConnel has gotten the vote to table everything the House has tried to introduce into the Hearing by a pure Party Vote.  Let's save time.  Instead of going through the arguments and the vote and even the 5 to 30 minute breaks, just have McConnel stand up and say, "No" and it's defeated.  It would, save a ton of time and shorten this thing up dramatically.  The forgone conclusion won't change.
> 
> NO witnesses, no changes to his personal rules.  Just say no and be done with it.  That way, with the vote of 53 to 47, they can be done in less than an hour and all go home.  He's running things just like he runs the Senate on a day to day basis.  What's sad is, ALL the republican Senators are blindly following.  It appears that we need to impeach the Senate in November and start all over again.



Yes all the Democrats should walk out and say its over, wait till a Dem Potus gets in.  He /She'll be able to do whatever she wants.  Might not want to waste anymore time on this fake trial.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Moscow Mitch will probably not get re-elected.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...





Daryl Hunt said:


> Moscow Mitch says jump and the rest just jump not even asking how high.



Just like Dems do for Shady Schumer.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 22, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Now it's Bolton and Giuliani......Supposedly Giuliani was being watched by Bolton....LOL!!!  So....Giuliani, at the behest of the President of the United States, went to Ukraine and Bolton was stalking him!!  Oh Boy!!!   Who the FUCK does Jerry think he's fooling?



Let's say that's true, how could Stalinist democrats credibility charge Trump with a "crime"!?  

They're saying even though all the evidence points to a non-crime they're going to charge the President based upon their worst case impression of what we think happened! And they want Trump to "prove his innocence" He can't prove his innocence if all the Stalinist democrats need is "we think he did it"

Throw out the impeachment 

Defeat Stalinists democrats so they are never a force in American politics ever again


----------



## fncceo (Jan 22, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Moscow Mitch will probably not get re-elected.



Taking bets?


----------



## Penelope (Jan 22, 2020)

The Democrats should walk out of the Senate and say they are not wasting their time on a sham trial.


----------



## Penelope (Jan 22, 2020)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Now it's Bolton and Giuliani......Supposedly Giuliani was being watched by Bolton....LOL!!!  So....Giuliani, at the behest of the President of the United States, went to Ukraine and Bolton was stalking him!!  Oh Boy!!!   Who the FUCK does Jerry think he's fooling?
> ...



Only democrats are intelligent, the republicans  impeached a man who lied for having an affair and tramp is a serial adulterer.  

Start another impeachment in the House, he can be a double impeached Potus.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 22, 2020)

Penelope said:


> The Democrats should walk out of the Senate and say they are not wasting their time on a sham trial.



Just think of all the judges we could appoint while the Dems are out sunning their flabby bods on the beach!


----------



## fncceo (Jan 22, 2020)

Penelope said:


> Only democrats are intelligent, the republicans  impeached a man who lied for having an affair and tramp is a serial adulterer.
> 
> Start another impeachment in the House, he can be a double impeached Potus.



How does it feel getting your arse repeatedly handed to you by someone who is 'not intelligent'?  I'd be embarrassed to admit that if I were you.

I guess shame isn't an emotion you posses.


----------



## CWayne (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I don't say thing because Trump is guilty or innocent.  I say this because of one man who controls all of the Republican Senators.  So far, all votes have been 53 to 47.  Every one of them.  McConnel has gotten the vote to table everything the House has tried to introduce into the Hearing by a pure Party Vote.  Let's save time.  Instead of going through the arguments and the vote and even the 5 to 30 minute breaks, just have McConnel stand up and say, "No" and it's defeated.  It would, save a ton of time and shorten this thing up dramatically.  The forgone conclusion won't change.
> 
> NO witnesses, no changes to his personal rules.  Just say no and be done with it.  That way, with the vote of 53 to 47, they can be done in less than an hour and all go home.  He's running things just like he runs the Senate on a day to day basis.  What's sad is, ALL the republican Senators are blindly following.  It appears that we need to impeach the Senate in November and start all over again.


Tell me again the vote total to impeach?

Tell me again who ran the democrat impeachment?


----------



## sparky (Jan 22, 2020)

Methinks most of us could foresee that _partisan politics _would rule over any sense of _justice _or _clarity  _in the district of criminals

Fact is, we've a grand history of seeing it all this way _personally_ , so in reality, we are the _enablers_ of DC to do so


~S~


----------



## Olde Europe (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I don't say thing because Trump is guilty or innocent.  I say this because of one man who controls all of the Republican Senators.  So far, all votes have been 53 to 47.  Every one of them.  McConnel has gotten the vote to table everything the House has tried to introduce into the Hearing by a pure Party Vote.  Let's save time.  Instead of going through the arguments and the vote and even the 5 to 30 minute breaks, just have McConnel stand up and say, "No" and it's defeated.  It would, save a ton of time and shorten this thing up dramatically.  The forgone conclusion won't change.
> 
> NO witnesses, no changes to his personal rules.  Just say no and be done with it.  That way, with the vote of 53 to 47, they can be done in less than an hour and all go home.  He's running things just like he runs the Senate on a day to day basis.  What's sad is, ALL the republican Senators are blindly following.  It appears that we need to impeach the Senate in November and start all over again.



I think you are misreading what's happening.

Sure, the Republicans stuck together, denying any and all motions to collect evidence.  That in and of itself is instructive.  Moreover, you will find the House Managers did a good job detailing Trump's corruption, justifying their request for documents or witness testimonies.  On the other hand, you had Trump's goons with very little to offer other than rightarded talking points right out of the Fox / Breitbart / GatewayPundit playbook.  In more than just a few instances, they lied during what is supposed to be a "trial".

So, Democrats educate the electorate.  Republicans expose themselves as mendacious accomplices in Trump's cover-up.  Don't you think the electorate deserves to know what they are dealing with?  It's been said before, but I'll say it again: It's not just Trump, it's also the Senate on trial.  How they handle impeachment is indicative of how they are prepared to fight for a democratic Republic governed by laws, not men, how they are willing to stand up not just for Congress's own funding prerogative, but also as a Constitutional check on the Executive.  Up to now, as far as I've seen the proceedings, the verdict promises to be devastating.


----------



## sparky (Jan 22, 2020)

meanwhile......





~S~


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Frankeneinstein said:
> ...



In case you haven't noticed, there are 7 Dems recently elected (2018) that don't vote lock step.  It must drive Nancy nutz.  The Dem Moderates all voted with the Reps in the House on the Impeachment.  But don't let a little thing like facts get in the way of a good fantasy.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I don't say thing because Trump is guilty or innocent.  I say this because of one man who controls all of the Republican Senators.  So far, all votes have been 53 to 47.  Every one of them.  McConnel has gotten the vote to table everything the House has tried to introduce into the Hearing by a pure Party Vote.  Let's save time.  Instead of going through the arguments and the vote and even the 5 to 30 minute breaks, just have McConnel stand up and say, "No" and it's defeated.  It would, save a ton of time and shorten this thing up dramatically.  The forgone conclusion won't change.
> ...



Actually, we said much the same thing.  You just said it much more eloquent.


----------



## Olde Europe (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Actually, we said much the same thing.  You just said it much more eloquent.



Glad to hear that, Daryl, but then I understand even less how you can declare it all "a total waste of time".  I, for one, cannot but conclude that time spent to educate the electorate is time well spent, indeed.  Your suggestion to just vote and get it over with, without debate - that is, without the educational opportunity - would be the real waste of (admittedly much less) time.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...





Daryl Hunt said:


> in the House



How many on the Judiciary and Intelligence committees voted against Nadler and Schiff?
didn't back them on every vote?

How many have not voted in lockstep for yesterdays amendments?


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 22, 2020)

White 6 said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > It is purely a political process. The impeachment was purely political. The trial is purely political. The democrats will try to damage a Trump politically while the Republicans defend him. At the end, the Republicans will decide if the democrats damaged the president so much that they have to remove him.
> ...



The basic accusation isn’t known to be true, because it depends on Trumps motivation which can only be assumed, but not known.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Usually, in this deep red area, the local journalists back the Republicans.  Not today.  The ones that are published in the various local news papers are not real happy with the Senate Republicans.  Looks like the free ride is over.  When the Local Republicans can no longer support the behavior then maybe you are a bit off the mark.  

And don't give me that crap about "You hate America", "You are trying to overturn the Elections" and a few other stupid comments.  One right wing editor noted that "Rump" is completely out of control on both items of Impeachment.  I gave him a chance.  But this time, I started calling him Rump because he's a real horses ass who believes he can do whatever he wants to do whether it's ethical, moral or legal.  The fact that I love America means I can do no less.  And I paid the price already and you know it.  So no more "Commie", "Socialist", "Traitor" crap.  And no more free rides.  The normal locals are starting to notice no matter how much you either deny it or think your Rump Deity can do no wrong.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...





Daryl Hunt said:


> no matter how much you either deny it or think your Rump Deity can do no wrong.



Deity?

That's funny.

I didn't vote for Trump, I have no intention of voting for Trump.

Considering the candidates on the Left side of the aisle, when I go to the polls next month, I will vote for Gabbard, even if I have to write her in, and in November, I see no reason to vote for anyone running for president.

at best, I will vote against incumbent congresspersons.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



Yet you lock step with the Senate Republicans and find the charges wrong.  As of this morning, things have changed and Moscow Mitch's plan has blown up in his face.  

I'll say it again.  I would support the Senate to vote that "Yes Rump is Guilty" but it's not serious enough to remove him from office.  That would save their own careers but would flush Rump down the toilet.  That I would support and respect.  We don't need to be removing a President from Office.  But we do need to send a clear message that he is to behave himself or the next time he goes off the rails he IS going to be removed.  

And then the Republicans can reinstate the Republican National Convention to pick a new Candidate.  I can think of a couple that would do a good job like Paul Ryan. He never cow towed to Rump.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...





Daryl Hunt said:


> Yet you lock step with the Senate Republicans and find the charges wrong.



Lockstep?

you make agreeing with the facts sound like goosestepping.

If it hadn't been for the whistleblower, non e of this would have been known.

how many times under Obama, ( or any previous president), did something like this happen, but there was no whistleblower to cast light on it?

I know you don't need to be reminded of Biden bragging about threatening to hold up funds til he got what  he wanted.

Are we even sure there was a whistleblower?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



You should be thanking the Whistleblower.  It turned out to be even more serious than what he alleged.  And just keeps spiraling (Rudy at work).

And each time a previous President held up the funds, they conferred with Congress before they did it.  Like stopping the funds going to a Government that didn't exist anymore due to a civil war with Congressional Backing.  That's the right way.  Afterall, it's not the Presidents money, it's Congresses money.  The President is just the one central person making the announcement.  Rump made that decision all on his own with no congressional approval and tried to keep it secret from anyone other than his central circle of criminals.  

Biden played a fantastic game.  He had the backing of the President and the Congress.  But the way he played it was the supreme case of Statesmanship.  So if you believe all that crap about him being a pushover, don't.

All this has been proven over and over yet you keep repeating the same lies over and over.  Damn, get new lies.


----------



## Olde Europe (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I'll say it again.  I would support the Senate to vote that "Yes Rump is Guilty" but it's not serious enough to remove him from office.  That would save their own careers but would flush Rump down the toilet.  That I would support and respect.  We don't need to be removing a President from Office.  But we do need to send a clear message that he is to behave himself or the next time he goes off the rails he IS going to be removed.



Thanks for the explanation.  Again, it leaves me puzzled.

How is *not* removing Trump from office flushing "Trump down the toilet"?  Or sending "a clear message that he is to behave himself"?

Remember, on July 24, 2019, Mueller gave his presentation to Congress, outlining the criminal interference into the 2016 elections.  The very next day - to repeat, the very next day - Trump was on the phone with Zelensky continuing to organize yet another interference into the next federal election.

Trump's response to Mueller was a solid GFY.

Trump's response to the impeachment inquiry was "China should also investigate..."

Trump's response to being impeached was a solid "GFY" throughout.

What do you think Trump's response to a message of acquittal by the Senate will be?  What, actually, are the prospects of Trump behaving himself, given his past behavior?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I'll say it again.  I would support the Senate to vote that "Yes Rump is Guilty" but it's not serious enough to remove him from office.  That would save their own careers but would flush Rump down the toilet.  That I would support and respect.  We don't need to be removing a President from Office.  But we do need to send a clear message that he is to behave himself or the next time he goes off the rails he IS going to be removed.
> ...



If the Senate sends that message, Rump is toast in November and the Republicans will have to reinstate the National Republican Convention and choose a new Candidate because Rump will become Rump Roast


----------



## Olde Europe (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> If the Senate sends that message, Rump is toast in November and the Republicans will have to reinstate the National Republican Convention and choose a new Candidate because Rump will become Rump Roast



That is not going to happen.  No way, no how.  You see it with the Trumpletons on here or in the Senate - they all fall in line behind the Dear Leader, and will celebrate the acquittal they "achieved".  If they were to replace Trump on the 2020 ticket, they could just as well bury themselves alive, collectively.  Otherwise, Trump's base would eat them, also alive.


----------



## Dick Foster (Jan 22, 2020)

Penelope said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



The depths of your stupidity never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 22, 2020)

Penelope said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


Clinton throat fucked an intern his daughters age RIGHT IN THE OVAL OFFICE.  We also learned that Jeff Epstein was a frequent visitor to the Clinton White House  where he either brought young 16 year old nieces to visit or arranged for Bill to later fuck underage girls...what's that called again?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

Olde Europe said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > If the Senate sends that message, Rump is toast in November and the Republicans will have to reinstate the National Republican Convention and choose a new Candidate because Rump will become Rump Roast
> ...



36% doesn't get anyone elected much less reelected.  Around here, the Senate Republicans have become the butt of more than a few jokes.  

What do you get when you cross a pig with a Senate Republican?




Nothing.  Some things even a Pig won't do.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 22, 2020)

I wonder how talkative Adam Schiff will be when they put _him _under oath
as a witness.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Olde Europe said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


...and Trump "has no path to the White House"


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

Angelo said:


> I wonder how talkative Adam Schiff will be when they put _him _under oath
> as a witness.



You really work that "Hey, look over there" real hard, don't you.  Or do you just have a bunch of monkeys with keyboards do your responses for you.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> It does show just how sick the Reps have gotten. Moscow Mitch says jump and the rest just jump not even asking how high. And Moscow Mitch is just passing on the orders from his boss, the orange one.


I noticed [actually everyone noticed] ya skipped right over the question


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 22, 2020)

Angelo said:


> I wonder how talkative Adam Schiff will be when they put _him _under oath
> as a witness.


Mum's the word!  That little weasel will probably be very quiet.........


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm still wondering how in the hell Trump supporters think that the Senate can acquit or exonerate him of impeachment.  Short answer is they can't.  The only people that have any say in whether or not a president is impeached is the House, and they have already voted him impeached.

The only thing the Senate can do is vote to keep him in office or not.  Either way, Trump will always be remembered by history as a president who was impeached.


----------



## bluzman61 (Jan 22, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > It does show just how sick the Reps have gotten. Moscow Mitch says jump and the rest just jump not even asking how high. And Moscow Mitch is just passing on the orders from his boss, the orange one.
> ...


Yep, Daryl very often will deflect and evade when he doesn't want to answer a question.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > It does show just how sick the Reps have gotten. Moscow Mitch says jump and the rest just jump not even asking how high. And Moscow Mitch is just passing on the orders from his boss, the orange one.
> ...



You mean the "Hey, look over there" question  that a bunch of monkeys with keyboards typed?  No relevant.  I suggest you get better monkeys.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

bluzman61 said:


> Frankeneinstein said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...



Wow, another bunch of monkeys with keyboards with another round of "Hey, look over there".  You need to get better monkeys.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 22, 2020)

You know what is really scary?  If Trump remains in office, he's gonna consider that being "exonerated" and will not think there are any consequences for his actions.  He's shown repeatedly that he will keep pushing the limits if they let him, and not kicking him out of office would be an example of that.

And, what's worse, if he does something that is worthy of another impeachment, his supporters will just dismiss this as another attempt to remove him from office and not pay attention, even if he shoots someone on 5th Ave.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You mean the "Hey, look over there" question that a bunch of monkeys with keyboards typed? No relevant. I suggest you get better monkeys.


The one I'm playing with will do...answer it anyway.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > You mean the "Hey, look over there" question that a bunch of monkeys with keyboards typed? No relevant. I suggest you get better monkeys.
> ...



Fire those damned monkeys and openly ask your question.  You seem to be like a dog with a bone.  But make sure it's a verfiable question and not something that's either a "Hey Look over There" or you trying to play "Gotcha".   Then I might answer it.  Try again.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 22, 2020)

Angelo said:


>





ABikerSailor said:


> I'm still wondering how in the hell Trump supporters think that the Senate can acquit or exonerate him of impeachment.  Short answer is they can't.  The only people that have any say in whether or not a president is impeached is the House, and they have already voted him impeached.
> 
> The only thing the Senate can do is vote to keep him in office or not.  Either way, Trump will always be remembered by history as a president who was impeached.



Well, you might want to also wonder how the Democrats can impeach a President with 0 evidence.  This whole 'impeachment' is a non Constitutional Democrat cluster-fuck.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Fire those damned monkeys and openly ask your question.



This/that^ if you do not know what the question was it proves you were lying about it being a deflection, that you just could not answer it...but since it was a direct answer to your post it will need to be posted in full for context so everyone can see who was lying:
↑YOU SAID:


> I don't say thing because Trump is guilty or innocent. I say this because of one man who controls all of the Republican Senators. So far, all votes have been 53 to 47. Every one of them. McConnel has gotten the vote to table everything the House has tried to introduce into the Hearing by a pure Party Vote. Let's save time. Instead of going through the arguments and the vote and even the 5 to 30 minute breaks, just have McConnel stand up and say, "No" and it's defeated. It would, save a ton of time and shorten this thing up dramatically. The forgone conclusion won't change.NO witnesses, no changes to his personal rules. Just say no and be done with it. That way, with the vote of 53 to 47, they can be done in less than an hour and all go home.


I replied:


> Talk about myopia, geez...this is on schumer [did he cry again today?] all he has to do is present all the motions at once and submit them for a vote...I'm gonna chalk your post up to "tired of losing"


YOU SAID:


> He's running things just like he runs the Senate on a day to day basis. What's sad is, ALL the republican Senators are blindly following. It appears that we need to impeach the Senate in November and start all over again.


I replied:


> And what is it you see from the liberals?...did you actually believe this was a real impeachment and not political payback for 2016/hillary?...now your gonna throw the senate out? lol...ok



can you please point out the question what was a deflection? [The first question is the specific one that needs to be answered]






> You seem to be like a dog with a bone. But make sure it's a verfiable question and not something that's either a "Hey Look over There" or you trying to play "Gotcha". Then I might answer it. Try again.


Assuming you find monkeys and dogs to be an acceptable part of all replies I cannot guarantee anything as my reply only addresses your post.

OK, you're about out of pillars and posts, wanna try answering it?


----------



## the other mike (Jan 22, 2020)

*FBI and CIA contractor Crowdstrike and a very suspicious DNC leak saga*
*
*


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



You can tell the same lie over and over like you keep doing but in your heart, you know it's a lie.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You can tell the same lie over and over like you keep doing but in your heart, you know it's a lie.



Yet another off topic rant by Daryl....

Not everyone is a Democrat Daryl.  Trump never bribed anyone and no witness has any evidence that he did.  For God's sake Daryl, we have the transcript and not even the Democrat hearsay so-called 'witnesses' could point to any bribery and, BTW not even the President of the Ukraine said Trump bribed him or anyone else.  The only ones lying are the Democrats as proven by Schiff's lying characterization of the actual transcript.  In order for you to have any validity at all you need to address why one of your Democrat heroes outright lied.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

Leo123 said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > You can tell the same lie over and over like you keep doing but in your heart, you know it's a lie.
> ...



You have the transcript on the first call.  They have the transcript from the 2nd call.  You know, the one where he asked for the favor.  And not all Republicans are the party of the rump  but NO party of the rump like you are Republicans.  And I happen to be an old Republican before you John Birchers hijacked the party.  You can deny it all you wish but us old Republicans know better.  So please stop calling yourselves Republicans and Conservatives, it's embarrassing.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> You have the transcript on the first call.  They have the transcript from the 2nd call.  You know, the one where he asked for the favor.  And not all Republicans are the party of the rump  but NO party of the rump like you are Republicans.  And I happen to be an old Republican before you John Birchers hijacked the party.  You can deny it all you wish but us old Republicans know better.  So please stop calling yourselves Republicans and Conservatives, it's embarrassing.



There has been no presentation of any 2nd call.  If you have the transcript please post it.  The rest of your post is obfuscation and off topic.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> I don't say thing because Trump is guilty or innocent.  I say this because of one man who controls all of the Republican Senators.  So far, all votes have been 53 to 47.  Every one of them.  McConnel has gotten the vote to table everything the House has tried to introduce into the Hearing by a pure Party Vote.  Let's save time.  Instead of going through the arguments and the vote and even the 5 to 30 minute breaks, just have McConnel stand up and say, "No" and it's defeated.  It would, save a ton of time and shorten this thing up dramatically.  The forgone conclusion won't change.
> 
> NO witnesses, no changes to his personal rules.  Just say no and be done with it.  That way, with the vote of 53 to 47, they can be done in less than an hour and all go home.  He's running things just like he runs the Senate on a day to day basis.  What's sad is, ALL the republican Senators are blindly following.  It appears that we need to impeach the Senate in November and start all over again.


Daryl, what is the driving force behind your hate?


----------



## Zander (Jan 22, 2020)

The Democrats threw Trump into the "briar patch".  They're too stupid to know what that means......


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > I don't say thing because Trump is guilty or innocent.  I say this because of one man who controls all of the Republican Senators.  So far, all votes have been 53 to 47.  Every one of them.  McConnel has gotten the vote to table everything the House has tried to introduce into the Hearing by a pure Party Vote.  Let's save time.  Instead of going through the arguments and the vote and even the 5 to 30 minute breaks, just have McConnel stand up and say, "No" and it's defeated.  It would, save a ton of time and shorten this thing up dramatically.  The forgone conclusion won't change.
> ...



I hate injustice.  I hate blatant prejudice.  I hate stupidity.  I hate when someone attempts to destroy America and all it's stood for since it was formed.   IF that describes you then yes, I do hate you.  So far, that description pretty well zeroes in on your mantra.  But when the Orange Deity crashes, there therapy programs you can get involved in to deprogram.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

Zander said:


> The Democrats threw Trump into the "briar patch".  They're too stupid to know what that means......



Hate to break it to you but Rump IS the briar patch.


----------



## Zander (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...




Clearly, you have a "Hate" problem.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

Zander said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Hey, you asked.  You do't like the answer, don't ask the question.  If you were hoping for me to say that I would love to take long hot showers with you, you have a very long wait on that one.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


what is the injustice?
what is the prejudice?
how are the republicans destroying America?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 22, 2020)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



I won't waste my time with you trying to explain your destructive behavior.  If you didn't learn the lessons as a small child you won't understand it today.  The good news is, when your Orange Deity is gone there will be therapy and group sessions to deprogram you so you can become a useful member of society.  Or you can just eat your gun.  Either one works for me.  It won't disturb my sleep anymore than it's already disturbed.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> there will be therapy and group sessions to deprogram you so you can become a useful member of society.


That's as soviet/liberal as it gets


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Btw John Bolton’s staff has already testified and said there was nothing
> ...


Where you’re standing with your sign..


----------



## Jitss617 (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > The Dems had to know before they started the whole thing that this would happen. Fucking waste of time.
> ...


Yeah, because Democrats always buck the party line.
How fucking retarded are you?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Oooo!
A whole 7!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 22, 2020)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know what is really scary?  If Trump remains in office, he's gonna consider that being "exonerated" and will not think there are any consequences for his actions.  He's shown repeatedly that he will keep pushing the limits if they let him, and not kicking him out of office would be an example of that.
> 
> And, what's worse, if he does something that is worthy of another impeachment, his supporters will just dismiss this as another attempt to remove him from office and not pay attention, even if he shoots someone on 5th Ave.


LOL ya we should kick him out of office for doing his job. The 2 articles of Impeachment are so much of a joke the House is trying to get the Senate to do their job to find anything worth impeachment.


----------



## Borillar (Jan 22, 2020)

Indeependent said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


How many you got?


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 22, 2020)

Borillar said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


It depends on what we’re tawkin’ bout.
No one fucks with Trump.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Jan 22, 2020)

Daryl Hunt said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


LOL now who saw THIS coming, he makes a claim and when called on says ' I am above answering that question" the only people that do that are the ones that have no answer to give and are trying to deflect away from the question,


----------

